# Newbee seeking advice



## shah74 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this but could really use some advise.  Live approx 15miles from Cardiff.
TTC 2 years.  Referred to Gwent Hopital in November 2009.  Had blood tests and HSG scan 
HSG Scan - One Blocked Tube  
FSH - 19 (I was told this should be under 10)  
LH - 27 (Told should be 30+)  
SA - Normal  
March 2010 we were referred to IVF Wales.  We had our 1st consultation (Self Funded) on 15th July with Janet Evans, had more blood tests (waiting results) and an Ovary Scan (Everything OK).  For NHS treatment there is a wait of 18months.  We have 2nd consultation 2nd August with Dr D'Angelo to  discuss blood results and treatment. (Earliest appointment with Janet was 23rd September)    
We are considering Private Treatment.  Could use some advise on where to go for this?
Would you stay with IVF Wales (told could have private treatment in November approx £4K) or choose another clinic?
New clinic just opened CRMW (Seen lots of good posts regarding Lyndon) also LWC in Cardiff and Swansea, would anyone recommend any of these?
Or maybe a clinic in Bristol?
Could really use some advise, what happens next, should I wait for 18months for NHS
Look forward to any advise
Sharon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi sharon and welcome

in regards to your questions i can only say what i did and i paid privately one cycle whilst waiting for my nhs go as i felt i did not want to wait. 
as in which clinic to go to well i have nothing bad to say about ivf wales as i have personally had excellent treatment from them. price could be a factor for you as i think lwc is more expensive than ivf wales and crmw. Lyndon who is an embrologist has worked at ivf wales and is a fantastic embryologist and person who had now opened his own clinic. he is having open days where you could book to go and have a look to see which place you prefer.

someone else will be along who might be able to help you some more. 

you will get great help advice and support from everyone here.

good luck


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Sharon

Welcome to FF.

I have only ever been to IVF wales in Cardiff so unfortunately can not offer any opinion on the others. Just wanted to wish you luck in your treatment and if you fancy a chat with the girls come to one of our meets they are a lovely bunch

Jules x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi sharon welcome to ff

i self funded one cycle while waiting for my nhs tx. as for where to go that is something only you can decide. ivf wales is a very good clinic and i have had all my treatment there but for me i would personally follow lyndon to the crmw purely because i believe without him i wouldnt be where i am today

as queenie said about opening evening, i know crmw and having a couple and lwc also do so this is a good way to check them out

good luck


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

I'm at IVFWales - Like you, I was referred to RGH initially (but two years earlier than you in Nov 2007) and then onto IVFWales in June 2008. I've waited and waited and I finally started IUI treatment in May 2010 (now on my 2nd cycle) and I still haven't made it to the top of the IVF list. I 100% would say - if you can afford to self fund then self fund! But don't add to your fertility stresses with financial stresses if you can't afford it. I am happy with the treatment and staff etc at IVFwales, just not the poor admin/waiting times. Hope that helps.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I am with IVF Wales waiting on NHS treatment but have self funded x 2 with LWC Cardiff.
We are also going through donor egg share with LWC and I cannot praise them enough.
I have had 2 friends get pg with IVF Wales and they say they are good, so we wait our NHS referral, getting hold of Mrs Evans is a NIGHTMARE!
I cannot comment on the new clinic or Lyndon as not used either, but why not go to all their open evenings then you can choose which is best for you. Sometimes I think just feeling comfortable with a clinic/dr/nurse is half the battle as they are what will keep you going, give you advise etc.

Good Luck
Sue


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Sharon

I have always had private cycles so not familiar with the nhs route. I have had 3 treatments at IVF Wales and they have been great but I must admit that I agree with Kara about Lyndon. I am having my next treatment at his clinic CRMW. I have seen the clinic and it is fab. Defo go to the open night and see for yourself. 

Good luck


----------



## shah74 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Went for second consultation today at IVF Wales.  Really dissapointed as AMH is under 1, told this means I have very few eggs left and might not respond well to drugs and produce additional eggs.  Have been added to NHS waiting list, asked about private and there are no appointment until Novemeber.  I worried Novemeber will be too late for me.  I've now made an appointment at CRMW for Friday, hope to start treatment ASAP
Keeping my fingers crossed
Sharon


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

hi Sharon, 

Just to say good luck with your treatment. I have had 3 private cycles at IVFwales and have to say the waiting times are quite long even for private treatment. Its a great clinic but when the clock is ticking you just have to make the right choice for you. CRMW compared to other private clinics seems a bit of a bargain, I am also hoping to have treatment there asap.


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hey Shah74, Go for it! If i had my time over i'd have gone private from the start. Like you, I have low AMH (3.5) (high FSH) and I don't respond well to the drugs - only getting one follicle each cycle. Good luck hun!
Daizymay


----------



## lindseyjane (May 21, 2009)

Hi Sharon

I was put on the waiting list IVF Wales January 2009, and was told at the time is was 12 months. I made contact with them
December 2009, and I was told the waiting time had changed to 18 months. I waited until July 2010, to then be told the 
waiting time was now 20 months. I am still waiting. I called this week and I should be receiving my letter very soon.

I hope this helps with your decision and good luck with whatever you decide.

Lindsey


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Sharon I'm also new to ff but my amh response was also very poor but i have been preg twice with ivf, but unfortunately I miscarried at 7 and 10 weeks, my first ivf success i only had 1 follicle with one egg and it worked. It only takes 1 egg and 1 sperm to make a baby!! I have had all my treatment ivf wales and have been fantastic. Good luck with everything.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara the new clinic (CMRW) is this for private patients only? and am i right in saying Lyndon is now there?


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Lyndon is at CMRW. Not sure if they take NHS think it is private but they do egg share and I will be goibg to them for this next tx if this one fails.
CMRW egg share has only a consult fee to pay, my current I have to pay for tests, ICSI etc, wish I knew about them before  

Sue


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you Sue for your reply. Do you know who is doing treatment (ivf) now at IVF Wales?


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know the embryologist, but the main consultant is Mrs Janet Evans.


----------

